# Regular Season Game #5: Houston Rockets @ Milwaukee Bucks



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay trying my hand at starting a game thread! LOL Here we go!


Houston







(2-2) 




































VS

Milwaukee







(2-2)







































> MILWAUKEE (Ticker) - After losing their first three road contests of the season, the Houston Rockets go for their second straight road triumph when they play the Milwaukee Bucks on Wednesday.
> 
> Houston won its first road game of the season Tuesday when it downed the Memphis Grizzlies, 86-81.
> 
> ...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Also, I would just like to add, could those people at ESPN have picked pictures with wierder facial expressions on the players? I think not!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I know right, that's why I don't use them.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They are either really concentrating...or trying to pass one, I can't really tell. Gruunnnttt


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope Yao got some rest last night. No team does well in back to backs.

Buck's strategy will be like everyone elses = get Yao in foul trouble, mess up TMac's rhythym.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

shuld win


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

houton should easily win!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao for 24/11/4/2 and 58% from the field

Tmac with 18/6/7 and 35% from the field


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Hey whats up with Bonzi? Is he playing tonight?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

..............................
........................
Yao- 24pts 9reb
Tracy- 34pts 7reb
.........................
...............................


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

i have a feeling that this is going to be a breakout game for tracy


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kill Bill enters in the 1st Q!!!!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

WTF is wrong with Yao?!?! Every year same old story FOUL TROUBLE!!! :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke with 6pts and 3 rebounds in 3mins?!?!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

1:21 HOU - T. McGrady made a 27-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: R. Alston


Why is Tmac taking 27ft 3 pointers? lol From the box score, looks to be doing ok so far


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Deke with 6pts and 3 rebounds in 3mins?!?!?


and 3 more in the past 2 mins


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

guys, please tell me Yao has only played 5 mins because of foul trouble? :curse:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Of course Deke is having a good game.. I just dropped him off my fantasy team! LOL


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> guys, please tell me Yao has only played 5 mins because of foul trouble? :curse:


well, he does have 2 fouls, so i'm assuming that is it.

tmac looks like he is getting it going. i could do without the turnover, but whatever.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> guys, please tell me Yao has only played 5 mins because of foul trouble? :curse:


yep, 2 fouls in first 5 mins, then Deke came in and started schooling Bogut. If he keeps this up he'd have a 20/20 game :naughty:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i love how FSN in austin decided to play the spurs game, which is on ESPN, instead of the rockets games. :curse:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Let TMac shoot all he wants tonight :cheers:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I wonder if anyone is watching this game live? I can't get it from nowhere


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone with the League Pass is watching it.. and the people in houston... sigh.

I am seriously considering Direct TV just for the League pass... maybe I can find a group of guys to help me pay for it and they can come watch it on my big screen??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

still no sign of Bonzi, wonder if he's dressed to play today even


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

WTF IS WITH THIS OFFICIATING :curse: :curse: :curse: they're just ABUSING YAO, DAMMIT AGAIN. This is a David Stern conspiracy...They don't want Yao to Dominate.

On the Ups, Tmac is Back!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Is Yao in the doghouse tonight?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

no.. his just having trouble scoring


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I cant believe T-Mac's turned into a 50% FT shooter...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

T-Mac plays lazy and slow, and Rafer is horrible. Both make poor decisions.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmacs stat line is looking decent, but his FT% is horrible


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, guess you can't have a great night in all fields, case in point = Tracy's FT's!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Dont trade Tmac


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We are outrebounding them tonight. Hope that keeps up. Let Yao play as much as possible, don't worry if Yao fouls out.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

It's time to bring out Novak and go home.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Dont trade Tmac


:laugh:

looks like its Yao time


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

19pt lead. Looks like a very solid performance from pretty much everyone, and T-mac can finally put to rest the haters for now.

Just shut down Redd and Charlie V the rest of the way and the W's in the bag


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao has been tearing it up now...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we have a 2:1 edge in rebounding!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

D. Mutombo made an 11-foot* jumper* along the left baseline.

What the…


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> D. Mutombo made an 11-foot* jumper* along the left baseline.
> 
> What the…


I never though I'd see Deke scoring in double figures again... 10 and 8 in 11mins, wow wow wee wow!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> D. Mutombo made an 11-foot* jumper* along the left baseline.
> 
> What the…


even Air Bowen used to make the occasional jumper. im guess the shot clock was winding down on deke


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Mutombo scoring tonight?? Did he eat something special before the game? :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> even *Air Bowen* used to make the occasional jumper.


:rofl:


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Following the box score online again, but it seems that supporting cast - superstars relationship is working fine. Superstars score, supporting cast goes to dirt work. Hayes rebounding, Alston assisting, Deke defending, I imagine Battier "is doing all he does that doesn`t appear on the boxscore".

I`m quite happy and I feel we`re building momentum.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

JVG better play Novak


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> Mutombo scoring tonight?? Did he eat something special before the game? :banana:


He ate his wheaties!!  Maybe he saw Chuck do it yesterday and thought.. hey I am practically a head taller than that kid and my jump shot has better arc... someone put me in the game.. Mutumbo want play!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> JVG better play Novak


I second that! He better be putting him in soon!!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Novak only comes in if we're leading by more than 20 with 3 minutes left.

With Yao acting like TMac, maybe we should bring in Novak :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

they better not cough up this lead.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> ..............................
> ........................
> *Yao- 24pts 9reb
> Tracy- 34pts 7reb*
> ...


...getting close.

---damn im good, lol.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

now only 11 up?? man I wish I could be watching!! Is yao getting fouled on those shots or is he fading away when he should be going toward the hoop?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

alright I've had enough.. either chuck or Battier need back in the game!!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

they need to get the ball to Yao deep in the post. you can't shoot jumpers all night


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

alright its T-Mac time... I had a feeling we couldn't hold onto a big lead like that


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

by god JVG listened! LOL I said one or the other need to go in.. and he chose Chuck and TMac and then Luther hits a three..

I should be a coach!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao seems to be taking too many jump shots. i dont like that.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Omg...the Bucks are creeping back! JVG, NOVAK TIME!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

awww hell.. why is yao missing.. is there something in his eye.. is he being hacked.. what is going on.. sad!!

Now only up eight... Battier back in please!!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

JVG must be fuming mad right now


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I HATE RAFER!! I cant believe such a dumb player is actually paid to play basketball. Why does JVG trust him to run point?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, man...if this lead goes down to 5...ARRG!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well, yao's out of the game now. chucks playing center


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

FFSs why are we always throwing games


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

yao didnt foul... tmac didnt get fouled.... refs suck


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

omg, lead down to 7!!!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

TMac seriously needs to practice FT's


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

DOGGONNIT!!!

Chuck fouls out again!!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We need to get a bigger PF to help Yao with the rebounds. Yao just will never be a rebounder.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

here we go again.. rafer thinks he has to do it all and launches 3's he can't make!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> DOGGONNIT!!!
> 
> Chuck fouls out again!!


thats part of the reason he is in the line up when yao is in the game. pick up fouls so yao doesnt. so all it means is chuck is doing a good job


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

yaontmac said:


> We need to get a bigger PF to help Yao with the rebounds. Yao just will never be a rebounder.


Hayes is a very good rebounder. Size doesn't matter. And Yao was one of the best rebounders in the league last season.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

put NOVAK in!! Please I want him to play at least the last minute!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> We need to get a bigger PF to help Yao with the rebounds. Yao just will never be a rebounder.


We got Chuck Hayes. Nuff said. He just fouls out too much!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

JVG letting them shoot 3's with a minute left?? Wow, that's different.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> thats part of the reason he is in the line up when yao is in the game. pick up fouls so yao doesnt. so all it means is chuck is doing a good job


I know.. I just get so frustrated when he can't contribute at the end of a close game!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

NOO! Lead down to 5!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao has missed 7 of his last 9. He always shoots poorly when he is tired. This won't do in the playoffs.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye but he'll get fitter as the season progresses like tmac's shooting


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Again, Novak has not seen play time at all for the past two games. HIS STRENGTH IS 3BALL! Jvg...tsk tsk tsk. If, and big IF, we lose this game, blame JVG for coaching, not the players...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Duncan--And 1!!!!!!! Go Spurs!!!!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

OMG WE WO--survived.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> Duncan--And 1!!!!!!! Go Spurs!!!!!


But the Suns made a 3 pter :biggrin: 

Oh, wait, this is the Rockets board


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow we almost blew the game. Unacceptable. Tmac did good as did Yao.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

haha...got nothing else to say about the rockets game? suns-spurs OT!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmacs done.

scrub


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> ..............................
> ........................
> *Yao- 24pts 9reb
> Tracy- 34pts 7reb*
> ...


Thank you.

just a few points off.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Trade Tmac for Jerome James + 1st round pick


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Man that was a nail biter... and I wasn't even watching.. or listening.. just looking at a freaking GAME CHANNEL! lol

Ugly wins build strong teams!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Trade Tmac for Jerome James + 1st round pick


More like Jerome James for Tmac + 1st round pick. Just kidding. 









2nd round pick.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> More like Jerome James for Tmac + 1st round pick. Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get outta here.

No way New York does that trade. Salaries dont even match.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

You know what I think irritated me most about this game. JVG

I don't care what anyone says. When we went up by 15 points.. he should have put Novak in... for at least a minute or two. 

Half that crowd at the game were waiting to see Novak play... and JVG went hard arse *scuse my language* on him and didn't let him in the game. If it was JVG's kid on the bench playing his ONLY NBA game in his hometown stadium this year the man would be pissed if his kid didn't get in for a token play.

That just irritates the hell out of me.

Rant over.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> get outta here.
> 
> No way New York does that trade. Salaries dont even match.


True. They can throw in Malik Rose.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I couldn't watch the game, but when I see the box score it looks like T-Mac is back. I mean he is back to carry the team on his shoulder mode. This is one of the thing people forget about. When everybody on the team is good the star player's stat will decrease because there is only limited time to play the ball. Anyway, T-Mac saved the Rockets. 

Novak was not even in the game was what concern me most. We should let our Rookie play. He is only going to get better, not the mention that he is our purest shooter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Man that was a nail biter... and I wasn't even watching.. or listening.. just looking at a freaking GAME CHANNEL! lol
> 
> Ugly wins build strong teams!!


 The win against Memphis was ugly. This was another collapse by a team that doesn't look like they can be consistent in a 7 game series. I don't feel safe at all with the ball in Rafer's hands down the stretch. Granted Yao isn't going to miss 5-7 consecutive jumpers, but the team showed little character outside of McGrady in the 4th.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Alston and Head for Watson and Wilkins?

Gives us perimeter defense. The kind that doesnt give Charlie Bell 28 pts.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Alston is such a rollercoaster right now. I wanna say look at the Mavs game, but you all will probably say that it was only one game. I think Billy and Steve should play one quarter, just so JVG can see what the rookies are like. I mean, putting them in now to test the waters will be better than putting them in when its the 80th game of the season. Right now, wins don't count as much as they would do during April, and we have much time to do everything we need to better this Rockets team. I think JVG should play one game, against a mediocre team, starting benchers, not regular starters, just to see how the chemistry goes. Not putting Novak or Vassilis in is just plain ridiculous!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I think JVG thinks his starters need to stay in to build chemistry. Also, we can't put in rookies unless we're winning by a big enough margin. If we didn't blow that lead, Billy and Novak might've played.


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

why do yall hate on t-mac, trade t-mac are u serious, then the rockets would have no hope, i don't know why everybody puts there faith in yao in his career he's a career 32 min a game player, he's limited, the rockets have a shaky pg in alston, a hustle/defense/limited offense player in battier, and after that it's bonzi he's the only other "decent" player the rockets have, the season is early and t-mac always get's off to slow starts, face it the season comes down to how well t-mac can lead this team, this team actually needs a true pf that can play defense and grab rebounds, if they really want to be serious, chuck hayes= not gonna cut it

why is everybody so high on steve novak as if he's the guy the rockets been waiting to get to get over the hump, he's a 3 point specialist nothing more, no defense, if he's in a game and hits 2 3's but let's his man score 8 and be slow on rotation and let's somebody get easy buckets what good were his two 3's

championships are won with DEFENSE, and the teams ability to make the other not be effective on defense, those two together equal championship


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

untamed guerilla said:


> why do yall hate on t-mac, trade t-mac are u serious, then the rockets would have no hope, i don't know why everybody puts there faith in yao in his career he's a career 32 min a game player, he's limited, the rockets have a shaky pg in alston, a hustle/defense/limited offense player in battier, and after that it's bonzi he's the only other "decent" player the rockets have, the season is early and t-mac always get's off to slow starts, face it the season comes down to how well t-mac can lead this team, this team actually needs a true pf that can play defense and grab rebounds, if they really want to be serious, chuck hayes= not gonna cut it
> 
> why is everybody so high on steve novak as if he's the guy the rockets been waiting to get to get over the hump, he's a 3 point specialist nothing more, no defense, if he's in a game and hits 2 3's but let's his man score 8 and be slow on rotation and let's somebody get easy buckets what good were his two 3's
> 
> championships are won with DEFENSE, and the teams ability to make the other not be effective on defense, those two together equal championship


You make some good points about Novak, but no one is serious about trading Tmac. I was merely joking with my "Jerome James and First rounder" bit. Our fear was in Tracy's ability to regain his dominance on the wing. In the first four games, he looked worse than shaky. He was outright unable to contribute. I have some faith that he will get back to 90% of his old self. However, if he continues this dangerously low fg%, he is not a great help to this team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

See, I told you guys we gotta watch out for Redd..... luckily we got away with this one

And Gumby really should've put in Novak, he had 25 frds and relatives come and see him play, they were even chanting his name!! 

Anyway we're 3-2 now, looking better and better


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Somebody look at my past posts about t-mac's shooting. ....What did i say? 
Tell me im wrong. haha


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

untamed guerilla said:


> why do yall hate on t-mac, trade t-mac are u serious, then the rockets would have no hope, i don't know why everybody puts there faith in yao in his career he's a career 32 min a game player, he's limited, the rockets have a shaky pg in alston, a hustle/defense/limited offense player in battier, and after that it's bonzi he's the only other "decent" player the rockets have, the season is early and t-mac always get's off to slow starts, face it the season comes down to how well t-mac can lead this team, this team actually needs a true pf that can play defense and grab rebounds, if they really want to be serious, chuck hayes= not gonna cut it
> 
> why is everybody so high on steve novak as if he's the guy the rockets been waiting to get to get over the hump, he's a 3 point specialist nothing more, no defense, if he's in a game and hits 2 3's but let's his man score 8 and be slow on rotation and let's somebody get easy buckets what good were his two 3's
> 
> championships are won with DEFENSE, and the teams ability to make the other not be effective on defense, those two together equal championship


No one's really being serious about trading T-Mac, although the joke gets kinda old and obnoxious when it's said every time he misses a shot.


----------

